# Carthago Windscreens



## Jodee (Jul 20, 2006)

*

Just a reminder for those of you that are renewing your Motorhome Insurance, make sure to check that your windscreen is fully covered for replacement (you will probably have to pay extra for this cover) it's not something which is normally mentioned when you ask for a quote. 
BUT a replacement will cost at least £4000.00   *


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Jodee,

Welcome to the Forum? There have been quite a few postings on the subject and you are right in that A class windscreens start at about £2k and a lot of insurance companies have a maximum which is way below that.


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Jodee,

Yes, i am always surprised how insurers differ so much in their treatment of windscreen cover. The general subject of Carthago windscreens has been discussed extensively at the owners club get togethers, and is mentioned on the club website. Just search Carthago owners.

Take care
Brian


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi.....we had ours replaced in July last year and took some four months from reporting it to Autoglass to fitting. Fortunately, we changed our insurers and got full cover with only a £100 pound excess........total charge to the insurance company - £6,500!!!!!!!

Somebody, somewhere is getting ripped off, whether it's Carthago charging this ridiculous amount for their spare window screens or Autoglass ripping off the insurance companies I'm not sure, but just make sure your covered even, if it costs a bit more for your policy it's worth it.

Cheers


Mark


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

6.5K for a windscreen ???????????????

Holy S***              

I know A class screens are expensive, just how many acres is a Carthago screen then ???


----------



## janw (Aug 27, 2012)

We have just upgraded to a Carthago and our current insurer, Comfort will only give up to £3k replacement. Our insurance is due for renewal in October, can anyone recommend an insurer that will give extra cover? Many thanks.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Coincidentally, just spoken to my insurer, Safeguard, about windscreen cover as I was concerned having a Euramobil A class. They have confirmed that there is no windscreen cover upper limit to replacement but there is a £100 excess. No charge if the screen is repairable, but I think that is pretty standard.
Seems fair enough.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No comment from our "in house" insurance then yet, am surprised.


cabby


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We got a small chip in our Esterel windscreen last year while on a short holiday in Ireland. When we got back we called Autoglass who said that because of the position of the chip we would need a new windscreen. Checked with our insurers Safeguard, and got a new one fitted and just had to pay an excess of £100.
Safeguard didn't ask what Autoglass were going to charge and neither did we.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

McGeemobile said:


> We got a small chip in our Esterel windscreen last year while on a short holiday in Ireland. When we got back we called Autoglass who said that because of the position of the chip we would need a new windscreen. Checked with our insurers Safeguard, and got a new one fitted and just had to pay an excess of £100.
> Safeguard didn't ask what Autoglass were going to charge and neither did we.


>Thats reassuring that Safeguard did what they told me they did
in the event of windscreen damage. I don,t have any objection to the £100 excess for what I am told is a windscreen costing in the region of £3000


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

hi had my burstner a class windscreen replaced a few months ago cost about £4000 caravan gaurd only pay a max of£1000 so i lost a life of my protected no claims bonus


----------



## daimlermg (Jul 3, 2012)

Before getting insurance for my A class Carthago i 148 I checked with the dealer and he said the screen is £2000 plus fitting. He got the price from Carthago for me.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

mfa said:


> Hi.....we had ours replaced in July last year and took some four months from reporting it to Autoglass to fitting. Fortunately, we changed our insurers and got full cover with only a £100 pound excess........total charge to the insurance company - £6,500!!!!!!!
> 
> Somebody, somewhere is getting ripped off, whether it's Carthago charging this ridiculous amount for their spare window screens or Autoglass ripping off the insurance companies I'm not sure, but just make sure your covered even, if it costs a bit more for your policy it's worth it.
> 
> ...


If the cost of a new windscreen is from Carthago is £2k+fitting then it is Autoglass ripping the insurance companies off.£6.5k is a ridiculous and extortionate price to pay for a windscreen fitted.

I had a small stone chip recently that Autoglass initially refused to repair,stating it was too large.After careful measurement I ascertained it was within their limits for repair and got in touch with my insurer,Comfort,who asked Autoglass to give a second opinion.

The second Autoglass fitter that came out confirmed the damage was within their guidelines and repairable so duly repaired it.He also told me that Autoglass fitters have been instructed not to repair A class windscreens and with the prices quoted above for a new Carthago screen I can understand why.

Sharp practice from Autoglass who I think are taking advantage of insurance companies,perhaps some healthy competition is needed in the windscreen replacement sector to keep prices down and therefore insurance premiums.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

On our previous van a Carthago Chic had two windscreen fail! Thankfully Carthago paid for the replacements. One was replace in France and the other a month later by Lowdham in the UK. It seems that at the time there was a batch of faulty windscreens being purchased from a cheaper supplier and this effected several German builders. We insure with NFU not cheap but they cover the windscreen with only a small excess. This all happened five years ago so hopefully the manufacturers have learnt their lesson?

Our current van an Opus has an even bigger screen so lord alone knows what that would cost to replace.

Wobby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I doubt that these screens are made specifically for motorhomes. I would be willing to bet that they will also be used on some models truck and/or bus. But finding out which ones would be impossible unless the motorhome manufacturer was willing to let you know and they won't do that because of the huge profit they make supplying them.

Given the prices it must be a rip off, Alan.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Autosleeper Luxor A-class windscreen £2.5k from Autoglass plus fitting. MHF insurance limit is £3k Caravan Club insurance no limit. Glad I asked before renewing.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I doubt that these screens are made specifically for motorhomes. I would be willing to bet that they will also be used on some models truck and/or bus. But finding out which ones would be impossible unless the motorhome manufacturer was willing to let you know and they won't do that because of the huge profit they make supplying them.
> 
> Given the prices it must be a rip off, Alan.


Yes agree Alan total utter rip off by Autoglass, they must be making hundreds of thousands and we all end up paying for it in increased premiums.

We got a price for our big Hymer S820, total price including fitting £1050.00. That seems about right.

Paul.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

If it helps, I believe this company http://www.motorhomeglass.eu/en/page/company/ is the largest distributor and manufacturer of A Class windscreens.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I doubt that these screens are made specifically for motorhomes. I would be willing to bet that they will also be used on some models truck and/or bus. But finding out which ones would be impossible unless the motorhome manufacturer was willing to let you know and they won't do that because of the huge profit they make supplying them.
> 
> Given the prices it must be a rip off, Alan.


Whether its right or not I don,t know but I am told that as an example our Euramobil windscreen is the same as used on Iveco Eurocargo trucks. Gonna try and find out
Dave


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


6500 smackeroonys for windscreen You could get agood car for that or a half decent caravan and become atugger.



norm


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> 6500 smackeroonys for windscreen You could get agood car for that or a half decent caravan and become atugger.
> 
> norm


True, but then we would have little to moan about, --- or would we? Hymer head lamps at £1200 + a piece, wing mirror on my van a grand a piece. I'm off to take an aspirin or three.

Wobby


----------

